# Subaru Impreza WRX



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Finally got around to giving me engine bay a good clean. I've owned my car for just over a year and decided under the bonnet needed some attention. 
















My first time cleaning an engine bay. I used Koch Chemie Green Star at 10:1 and One large and one small cheap detailing brushes from a 10 pack I got from China. I also used 2 old micro fibre clothes and some water with a bit of elbow grease.
































Very pleased with my first attempt under the bonnet, the before pictures don't really show how dirty it was but so much better now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Good work:thumb:not the easiest engine to get around to clean.SJ.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good and a real sense of achievement :thumb:


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice turnaround :thumb:.

Mark


----------

